# time to eat



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

pinchita wakes up at around 10:00pm and eats but then she goes back to sleep and then at 2:00am wakes up again to exercise on her wheel and stuff and stays awake till about 7:30am

my problem is that when she wakes up for a 2 time at 2 o clock she expects more food but i should b asleep...i try to give it 2 her anyway but sometimes i am fast asleep
i know shes not starvin b cuz she does not eat her poop or do any thing weird just run on her wheel  
but how could i provide her food at that time as well



ps i also give her a few pieces of kibble in the morn. along w/ 2 mealies  (she runs on her wheel a lot so she is not very fat


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She's supposed to have a full dish of her food available to her 24/7. Why are you only feeding her a little bit, at odd hours?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Food needs to be available 24/7, just fill her dish and she should have plenty of food for the night. If the dish is empty in the morning it means she'll need more food put in the next time so that the food is always available


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

If filling one dish is not adequate either get 2 dishes or get a bigger dish for her and then fill them both up if shes still eating all of that get more. Obviously depending on the size of dish. But they always need as much food as they can eat. They aren't like dogs that wolf down everything in site  they eat when they're hungry. If shes a baby she will eat alot more now than when shes older.


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

thanx 2 all  i will now provide her food 24/7 when i got her she was slightly over weight (said the vet) and so i want to make sure that does not happen she is about 2 so she is also more on the lazy side.
o and the reason i was being so specific is b cuz my hedgie is very specific when it comes to wake up hours . dont worry she is not starved , i feed her 3 times a day in the very morning, at around
9-10 and then i wake up at 2-3 in the morning to feed her once again (i fill the food bowl to the very top, which is about 1 1/2 tablespoons to 2, except in the morning its 1/2) and play with her (very early she eats alot so i am worried that she will become overweight again although she has a wheel... i have one of those cat feeder things so ther is food at all times will that work? its not to big either...

o and is it also normal for a hedgie to b *so* stern about her water company?...she will only drink zephryhills( if i give her something else, she drinks very,very little and her poop turns with a tint of green... i know why that happens, for stress, change in diet etc....) not any of the rest... but she eats almost any cat food i introduce to her, kind of strange huh

oh and i cliped her nails for the first time myself and it went very successful i did 2 on 1 foot and 1 on the other and at first she was like hey, what are u doin but then she just held still no rollin in a ball or nothin ...i fed hed her a mealies cuz i waz sooo proud of my lil' girl :mrgreen:


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

oops posted twice :roll:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

ILOVElily said:


> oops posted twice :roll:


Gone


----------

